# engine air condition



## H2H1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well if most of you remember I spent a lot of money on my air conditionlast year . Well came home to other day and had a green liquid spot on the drive way. After further investigation I found it was leaking the green dye out the sharder valve. the green dye is to check for leaks. Well I called the RV tech who did the work and sent him some pictures , well he said looks like the ac hose would need to be replaced. Well I wasn't into that yet, so I took the pictures to a AC repair shop all they wanted was for me tobring it in, more money. ANYWAYI was talking to Rodmy friend Rod Baker, (forum member 730) well he came to the rescue. He told me exactly what to do and I followed his advice to the letter. I fixed it myself with Rod help and total cost was $23.97. Now all I need to do is get it vacuum down and refilled with freon. Thanks Rod


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Re: engine air condition

DANG just  saw I misspelled a word, the word is SHRADER not SHARDER, sorry


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Re: engine air condition

well hollis u might not think so much of me if the a/c system does not hold a avacuum  :laugh:  no really ,, i have seen many of this stuff ,, and it is usally caused by the system not being cleaned enough ,, i have spent to many hrs cleaning and flushing a/c units ,, and still had probs ,, but ,, hollis ,, i do hope it fixes the prob ,, i have a feeling it might ,, but one thing ,, i did for u what i would do for anyone else on here ,, and that is offer what advice i know ,, and what i have seen that worked ,, and thats it ,, nothing more ,,    :blush:
But thank u ,, that means alot


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Re: engine air condition

I know that Rod, but I wanted everyone to know how you are willing to help out on here and give some great advise


----------

